# Earthquake just east of LAX



## davparlr (May 18, 2009)

We just had a nice jolt. Reporting 5.0 a couple of miles east of LAX (Los Angeles)


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2009)

Hmmm, my wife said she felt something, but I didn't. I did hear the house settle a bit, but that isn't unusual.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2009)

A 5 is a decent shaker, I'm sure there's going to be some messes to clean up tomorrow morning when people show up for work.

Hopefully that's all it's going to do.


----------



## Amsel (May 18, 2009)

Hope the seismic activity stays calm for bit longer. Noone is ready for the big one.


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2009)

The quake shook us gently here in Orange. It was noticable but not "violent".


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

Heh. Had a 3.3 hit us here in Texas on Saturday. Add that to the LAX one, and the conspiracy theorists are gonna go nuts!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2009)

I was going through my email when it hit.
It lasted just long enough for me to start to think about shutting down the computer.


Wheelsup


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. Had a 3.3 hit us here in Texas on Saturday. Add that to the LAX one, and the conspiracy theorists are gonna go nuts!




3.3's are considered a micro-quake to us Californians.


----------



## gumbyk (May 18, 2009)

All I ask is that it isn't a warm-up.

I'm flying through LAX on Sunday...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> 3.3's are considered a micro-quake to us Californians.


LOL!

True that...we don't even give a 15 second quake the time of day. However, those are good for spooking the transplants!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2009)

One of the best examples of how Californians react to earthquakes is in the movie Independence Day.
It's when Will Smith and Vivica Fox are in bed when the alien ship arrives.
He wakes up and says something about there being an Earthquake and is getting out of bed and she replies that it is not even a 3.0 and to come back to bed.


Wheelsup


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

Ok, all our Cali members.............be careful. Earthquakes scare the you know what out of me.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Ok, all our Cali members.............be careful. Earthquakes scare the you know what out of me.


Man, I'll take a quake over a twister ANY day...seriously!


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Man, I'll take a quake over a twister ANY day...seriously!



No you dont. Twisters give you warning.

Earthquakes come out of nowhere and are unpredictable.

Twisters do a lot of highly localized damage, but nothing more.

Earthquakes (if they're big enough) can knock out utilities and bring down structures over hundreds of square miles.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Well, I've lived through a few big quakes in my time, like the Sylmar, the Whittier, the Newport and the "swarms" of the late 80's...and the worst we had was a mess to clean up.

I've had a few close calls with tornadoes while visiting in the midwest in the past, and I just can't believe those things...even a moderate twister hurls house parts, animals and all sorts of things all over the place...the big ones strip the ground bare and dumps all the wreckage into the next county...

Nope, don't like 'em...don't like 'em a bit...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2009)

Here you go GrauGeist.
Fast forward to the 5:50 area. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R9y3oANo9k_  


Wheelsup


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2009)

I'm with GrauGeist. I have been through earthquakes and tornadoes. Not that either are fun, but I disliked tornadoes a heck of a lot more. 

I got trapped in a basement after the big tornado swarm that hit Xenia Ohio as a youngster. Rocked and rolled through the mess of the Northridge earthquake and rebuilt part of the house and the fence afterward. 

Beside, the small quakes are kind of fun. Really fun to watch the transplants react to a 4 or so. Like everything in life, you take it in stride.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Here you go GrauGeist.
> Fast forward to the 5:50 area.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah! Now that's my favorite part in that movie, the flying cow!






While checking that out, I saw something I have never seen in there before...as they were driving out across the levee, it was a one-lane dirt (mud) road with water (and flying cows) on either side...now just after the cow flashed by, the scene showed all three in the cab of the truck watching the cow fly past...now look over his shoulder, and what do we see? A red SUV driving the other way...on a paved road!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2009)

That error really stuck out for me in the movie theatre.
It's quick but noticeble.
Much more so on the big screen.


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

See? This proves my point entirely about those tornadoes!

Flying cows, magical appearing cars...way too much weirdness for me!


----------

